# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Reducción de los recursos hídricos en España, 1% menos al año

## termopar

> *S.O.S.: España se está quedando sin agua*
> 
> CARLOS FRESNEDA 
> ACTUALIZADO 09/12/201520:42
> 
> Los caudales de los ríos españoles se están desplomando. En los últimos 25 años, nuestros recursos hídricos han caído un 20%, según el estudio Los efectos del cambio climático en España, presentando en la cumbre COP21 de París por Ecologistas en Acción. 
> 
> "No estamos hablando de proyecciones para los próximos años, sino del tremendo impacto que el cambio climático está teniendo ya en nuestro país", advierte Santiago Martín Barajas, coautor del estudio (junto a Erika González Briz), elaborado a partir de 65.000 páginas y con datos procedentes de la estaciones de aforo en nuestros grandes ríos.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/1...d028b45bf.html

----------

